# Mower decks, stamped or fabricated?



## Rivershot (Apr 29, 2013)

What is the difference other than one being thicker and less likely to bend if you hit something?


----------



## southernman13 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Decks*

Pretty much the thickness and strength of the metal. Fabricated will hold up better especially with commercial use. Plus the spindle mounts are stronger as well.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 30, 2013)

Rivershot said:


> What is the difference other than one being thicker and less likely to bend if you hit something?



Nothing.  Those are the only two differences.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 30, 2013)

One is welded or fabricated from sheets of metal. Usually much thicker than stamped. Mostly flat where stamped will have contours. It is made by stamping a piece of metal into a mould. Stamped are much thinner and will not take abuse. If your a careful homeowner with a safe yard, and you keep it clean, it will be just fine. Stamped can not withstand surface rust. Keep it clean, top and underside, and it will last. If you let grass build up, moisture will hold until it becomes surface rust, then it weakens your metal, then it gives way.


----------

